# Yhwach and His Army enter One Piece



## SilverMizuji (Mar 19, 2015)

How far Does his majesty and his Army Make it in Onepiece?

Fight against Tires Low-mid-high


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

How does this fight goes? 

one vs the army - Probably gets cage bird by flamingo
arc per arc - They'd get killed in Marineford most likely
or all at once? - er either way they're dead...


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 19, 2015)

lille barro fires at the cage a few times, the army walks out.
Haven't seen enough feats for a proper argument.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 19, 2015)

>Lille
>Doing shit

gr8 joke


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 19, 2015)

If Ywach sends his army just he did last time (Sternritters first and later the mooks); they'll most likely decimate every low to mid tier but they'll have trouble dealing with top tiers (Pica, Luffy, Zoro, Law, Doflamingo, Jinbei, etc.)


----------



## Sablés (Mar 19, 2015)

Seeing some questionable as fuck posts

Vandenreich against any single character in OP is a laughable stomp in favor of the former. Yhwach gets full knowledge on principle and Gremme can create standing water out of thin air, pretty much fucks over every DF user not named Kuzan. Not like they couldn't be outhax/overpowered

Arc gauntlet stops at Marineford which is more or less Vandenreich vs every OP top-tier shy of the other Yonkou and Admirals. Speed difference is crippling here.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 19, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >Lille
> >Doing shit
> 
> gr8 joke



have you even read what his weapon does?
how about you re-read the past 100 chapters to re-jog your memory


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 20, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> have you even read what his weapon does?
> how about you re-read the past 100 chapters to re-jog your memory



Of all things to suggest....

Why would anyone sane even subject themselves to that in the first place?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 20, 2015)

Tbf you can probably read 100 chapters of bleach in 5 minutes


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

That's more or less true.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 20, 2015)

Sternritter stomp hard 
zombie, wind, lille, gremmy, fear, mask, jail, fucking juha
Good luck escaping jail's jail and not being a quincy.
who is tanking lille
cookies, meteors 
please look at fear's release
People don't go for kill that much or die in OP nobody is going to gank James in time
stop the underplay it's not even funny.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

i miss when he was called juhabach because it didn't look dumb


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> Tbf you can probably read 100 chapters of bleach in 5 minutes



You can't if you are using my internet.


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 21, 2015)

We have no idea where they would stop, or if they could be stopped at all at this point. We've only seen what the weaker SR can do, and have no idea what the limits of Bach or the elites are at this point, not to include Ishida and Hash. Hell, we don't even know how much force it takes to even leave a mark on Bach right now. 

Bazz-B, Bambi, Mask, As Nodt, Gremmy, Pepe (with PIS off), and Ryod/Lloyd would be enough to clear a path to the higher tears for Bach and his elites to do their thing though. In the end, we need to learn their limits.


----------



## Lucy75 (Mar 21, 2015)

Pretty confident kizaru, aokiji, and akianu, and whitebeard can beat these guys.


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 22, 2015)

^

Based on what?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

Based on being many times faster and in that ballpark of strength. There's also the fact that Kizaru can attack at light speed with one of his techniques and the Bleach characters can't kill them.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2015)

> and have no idea what the limits of Bach or the elites are at this point



NLF. 

Their limit is always the highest shown in the series. 

Like every other series.



Or we would have saiyan with infinite zenkai boost. all over again.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Based on being many times faster and in that ballpark of strength. *There's also the fact that Kizaru can attack at light speed with one of his techniques*


I don't believe Kizaru is the speed of light. His speed is pretty inconsistent. [][][][]


> the Bleach characters can't kill them.




Why couldn't Gremmy just alter the body composition of a Logia to make them tangible and take it from there like say _imagine he was made of glass instead of light_ ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> I don't believe Kizaru is the speed of light. His speed is pretty inconsistent. [][][][]
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Gremmy just alter the body composition of a Logia to make them tangible and take it from there like say _imagine he was made of glass instead of light_ ?



Yata no Kagami is since he literally turns into light, otherwise he's not.

Because Gremmy is an idiot he hasn't shown the ability to do so.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 22, 2015)

Them Cookies.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 22, 2015)

I can tell who's not reading both manga/or has favorites, and who's calling it like it is but to say someone can't have properties of their body changed by someone 2ho clearly can do it effortlessly is just silly. Nobody is moving lights peed with cookie bones. As soon as juha sees your power it's a rap. Or are 2e ignoring that like we are ignoring logia intangibility. 

wind no sells the shit out of one piece as a whole unless you got Shutahra as plot device there.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yata no Kagami is since he literally turns into light, otherwise he's not.


If that's the case then those beams Luffy dodged are light speed too. All light moves at the same speed unless it's passing through a different medium which isn't the case here. You still haven't accounted for the inconsistencies. 


> Because Gremmy is an idiot he hasn't shown the ability to do so.


Why would you limit a reality warper by what they've shown ? The power in and of itself is a NLF.


> Users can alter any item already considered real. Anything decision made in the past, any item ever created, any movement, choice, color, atom, or molecule that exists can be changed. All of existence bends to the imagination of a reality warper. Users can rewrite the laws of physics and then change them back in an instant, universes can bend to the will of a reality warper.


The only time it would be appropriate to go based off feats would be when arguing a match-up of two reality warpers fighting.
He's already shown the ability to change a beings anatomy. Why would light to glass be a problem?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2015)

> Why would you limit a reality warper by what they've shown ? The power in and of itself is a NLF.



Because we also consider how a character fights. We aren't writing fanfictions here.

Yes a reality warper should have no limits normally. But a character always has a limit on how they use their abilities. like has he/she/it shown that he would do such and such given a chance, How large of an area can he affect, how many can he manipulate at the same time. etc etc...


----------



## Fujita (Mar 22, 2015)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> Why would you limit a reality warper by what they've shown ?



...because, like with anything else, you can't make up abilities for a character? They can do what they've shown they can do, or some reasonable variation of what they've done.



> Users can alter any item already considered real. Anything decision made in the past, any item ever created, any movement, choice, color, atom, or molecule that exists can be changed. All of existence bends to the imagination of a reality warper. Users can rewrite the laws of physics and then change them back in an instant, universes can bend to the will of a reality warper.



What does all this flowery prose have to do with anything? There's no standard definition that applies to all reality warping abilities. Every one has their own quirks.  



> The only time it would be appropriate to go based off feats would be when arguing a match-up of two reality warpers fighting.



Or in a case where the reality warper's feats wouldn't let them win the match. 



> He's already shown the ability to change a beings anatomy. Why would light to glass be a problem?



I'm not sure why Kizaru's intangibility would be a problem to begin with, really. There's nothing stopping Gremmy turning his bones to cookies or whatever while he's in human form. Unlike some other Logias, Kizaru doesn't spend a lot of time completely transformed into his element.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

If Gremmy was overwhelmed by a man like Kenpachi, how is he going to last a second in front of Garp 

On a serious note though what his speed/reactions?


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Mar 22, 2015)

Fujita said:


> ...because, like with anything else, you can't make up abilities for a character? They can do what they've shown they can do, or some reasonable variation of what they've done.



Okay. That being said I still think it's reasonable that they could deal with Kizaru or any Logia in the manner that I mentioned based on the feats or water cube []


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> If Gremmy was overwhelmed by a man like Kenpachi, how is he going to last a second in front of Garp
> 
> On a serious note though what his speed/reactions?


Kenny>garp
He destroyed a pretty decent sized meteor while in movement.
Granted garp feat was lowballed as hell.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 22, 2015)

How would Gremmy's meteor fair against Birdcage?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> How would Gremmy's meteor fair against Birdcage?



I don't think Gremmy needs a meteor in order to deal with the Birdcage. He just need to imagine the  Birdcage's strings becoming pasta


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 22, 2015)

I just asked a certain question.Doflamingo would just cut Gremmy's head off.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

The meteor deals with Birdcage just fine. I think Gremmy said he could tank the meteor or something didn't he? I don't think Doflamingo could kill him if that's the case, also his durability probably scales to city level or w/e anyway.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 22, 2015)

The Birdcage could deal with Fujitora's meteors.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

What I mean is that Gremmy can make them appear as opposed to Fujitora who has to bring them down.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The meteor deals with Birdcage just fine. I think Gremmy said he could tank the meteor or something didn't he? I don't think Doflamingo could kill him if that's the case, also his durability probably scales to city level or w/e anyway.



Doesn't Dofla get Zoro scaling? He cleaved through Fuji's meteor pretty easily with a lower echelon move.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Doesn't Dofla get Zoro scaling? He cleaved through Fuji's meteor pretty easily with a lower echelon move.



I'm not sure how we work out that particular feat, but Zoro scaling is lower end city level at 14 megatons. Gremmy's meteor is in the gigatons.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm not sure how we work out that particular feat, but Zoro scaling is lower end city level at 14 megatons. Gremmy's meteor is in the gigatons.



Ohh I see.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 22, 2015)

Watcha talkin' bout 
The KE of fujitora's meteor is in the teratons 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> Watcha talkin' bout
> The KE of fujitora's meteor is in the teratons
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Was that calc accepted? 

If that's the case, I think you just mentioned the possible high end of those meteors KE


----------



## Regicide (Mar 22, 2015)

Not like that would scale to anything though.

Considering the speed's from minimum impact velocity and shit.


----------



## Dafuqulookinat (Mar 23, 2015)

Sugar solos. :>


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 23, 2015)

Dafuqulookinat said:


> Sugar solos. :>



She looks into released fear.


----------



## Luke (Mar 23, 2015)

RIP One Piece.


----------

